# Newbie



## tiz07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey guys

I'm new to this site and to firearms as well. I was looking to get an opinion from an experienced community. If you had to pick between a CZ 75B or a CZ 97B which one would you prefer? Leaving price of ammo out of it.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello & welcome to the forum.

BTW, what's a CZ? :smt033


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Hello & welcome to the forum.
> 
> BTW, what's a CZ? :smt033


CZ=Czechoslovakian Zebra.......... What else could it be???


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, what do you plan to do with the pistol? Will this be only for range use or do you plan to have it for self-defense purposes?

Just out of curiosity, since you are new to firearms what has drawn you to CZs? I am certainly not knocking them since they are fine firearms, but there are so many different options.

If you are interested in getting a pistol for self-defense, you should get the caliber that you can shoot most accurately. You may need to do some shooting before you can decide that. Many people are of the opinion that everyone can shoot 9mm Luger more accurately and quickly than they can .40 S&W or .45 ACP. I don't necessarily agree with that, but I suspect it is true for a majority of people.

If you are planning to use the pistol only for range shooting I would get whichever caliber you enjoy shooting the most. I enjoy shooting .45 ACP more than I do either .40 S&W or 9mm Luger. The cost difference, while significant, becomes a major factor if you shoot a lot. Of course, many people who shoot a lot reload, and then the cost difference is much less significant. I have not shot a 97B but I suspect the large, all-steel pistol should handle the recoil of the .45 ACP round very well. 

Somehow for me the classic CZ is the model 75 so I would probably opt for that.


----------



## tiz07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks pblanc. it would be for range and home defense, being I live in NJ and conceal carry is basically not an option. I have shot quite a few 9mm's, Glock 17 and 19, Berretta 92FS, H&K VP9 and the SIG 226. I do like them all, but the feel of the CZ 75 is like a glove. I was just asking to see if there was anyone who had maybe owned them that could give me some advice. Thanks Guys

BTW - CZ = Ceska Zbrojovka


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tiz07 said:


> Thanks pblanc. it would be for range and home defense, being I live in NJ and conceal carry is basically not an option. I have shot quite a few 9mm's, Glock 17 and 19, Berretta 92FS, H&K VP9 and the SIG 226. I do like them all, but the feel of the CZ 75 is like a glove. I was just asking to see if there was anyone who had maybe owned them that could give me some advice. Thanks Guys
> 
> BTW - CZ = Ceska Zbrojovka


I've got four, CZ 75 Compact, CZ P01, CZ P06, CZ 40 P. I like the P06 the best only because it's a compact .40. The 40 P has a longer slide and is no longer in production. I believe that Colt was involved with the 40 P's design. The P01, P06, and 40 P all have aluminum frames and steel slides. The 75 Compact is all steel. Jeff Cooper based his "Bren 10" design on the CZ. The CZ 75 Compact has a frame mounted safety while the P01, P06 and 40 P have frame mounted de-cockers. All are DA/SA semi auto's.

All sorts of parts are available from CZ Custom here in Arizona. Along with custom made guns.

If this will be your only handgun I would go with the 97B only because it's a .45. The only reason I don't have a 97B is because I have plenty of other .45's and I like the looks of the Compact CZ's along with the 40 P. The 97 B is also a DA/SA with a frame mounted safety.

I think you made a wise choice in considering a CZ


----------



## tiz07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks desertman. That helps a lot, and I was thinking along those lines, not sure how many handguns I'll have but wanted to at least have one of these two.


----------



## tiz07 (Oct 10, 2016)

oh and thank to everyone for being so helpful and welcoming.......


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome !!!!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Another consideration is that CZ has an excellent .22 conversion kit for the CZ-75 variants. I have trained several new shooters with the CZ-75B, using the .22 Kadet kit, and transitioned them into 9mm quite easily. The .22 is extremely accurate and allows a lot of cheap practice. 

The CZ-97 is a very good and accurate .45, though, and for a double-stack, non-carry type weapon would be highly desirable, also, in my opinion.


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

tiz07 said:


> Thanks pblanc. it would be for range and home defense, being I live in NJ and conceal carry is basically not an option. I have shot quite a few 9mm's, Glock 17 and 19, Berretta 92FS, H&K VP9 and the SIG 226. I do like them all, but the feel of the CZ 75 is like a glove. I was just asking to see if there was anyone who had maybe owned them that could give me some advice. Thanks Guys
> 
> BTW - CZ = Ceska Zbrojovka


Welcome @tiz07. Realizing that a firearm is good for defense and personal protection is an easy choice for Patriots. Sorry you live in Jersey though. The "nanny" states telling you a large Coca cola is no good for you and bans as such is no where I would live.

A firearm is a big decision. My wife has recently come around to carrying for protection because of an incident that happened to her. It was to close for comfort and REALLY opened her eyes.

We made the decision to go to a firearms safety class then to a concealed carry class and then on to range time. She liked (with a little prodding from me) the Ruger SP101 .22LR.

The safety that comes with a modern wheel gun can not be beat, especially if said manufacturer has designed a 'transfer bar' into the firing mechanism. (Ruger does). In other words, you can take a rock and bash the hammer on the gun and NOTHING will happen. Extremely safe. You do not get that kind of built in safety with an autoloader. Also checking the weapon for being empty completely is as easy as flipping open the cylinder. NEVER is a round left in the chamber. Autoloaders are notorious for this and how many accidental shootings have happened when "one was still in the chamber"?

You seem to have your mind made up to your decision. That's okay. I suggest major amounts of range time and becoming so familiar with your weapon that everything you do with it is automatic. Example is, what is the first thing you do when you pick up any weapon?

CZ's are fine looking weapons. Before you purchase, I strongly recommend seeing if there is any chance you can rent one from a gun store anywhere to REALLY get the feel for it.

Good Luck


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Shady said:


> The safety that comes with a modern wheel gun can not be beat, especially if said manufacturer has designed a 'transfer bar' into the firing mechanism. (Ruger does). In other words, you can take a rock and bash the hammer on the gun and NOTHING will happen. Extremely safe. You do not get that kind of built in safety with an autoloader. Also checking the weapon for being empty completely is as easy as flipping open the cylinder. NEVER is a round left in the chamber. Autoloaders are notorious for this and how many accidental shootings have happened when "one was still in the chamber"?


This is a very weak argument. Neither a modern revolver nor a modern striker-fired semi-auto will fire if dropped on the floor - I'll wager that beating the hammer with a rock is not a test that has been performed on most weapons. As for knowing when your weapon is empty, both weapons rely on a conscious decision to empty the weapon. Therefore, all that is required to achieve that is knowing the correct procedure for unloading each. Your argument might apply to handing a child a gun and telling him to unload it, but not to any person who is capable of adult reasoning, and has been trained to a level where they are competent to handle firearms without assistance.

I also question the plan to carry a .22 rim fire for self-defense, but I do agree that is better than nothing.


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

Bisley said:


> This is a very weak argument. Neither a modern revolver nor a modern striker-fired semi-auto will fire if dropped on the floor - I'll wager that beating the hammer with a rock is not a test that has been performed on most weapons. As for knowing when your weapon is empty, both weapons rely on a conscious decision to empty the weapon. Therefore, all that is required to achieve that is knowing the correct procedure for unloading each. Your argument might apply to handing a child a gun and telling him to unload it, but not to any person who is capable of adult reasoning, and has been trained to a level where they are competent to handle firearms without assistance.
> 
> I also question the plan to carry a .22 rim fire for self-defense, but I do agree that is better than nothing.


Of course I agree with everything you say here. Just trying to drive home the point of "old" model revolvers versus "new" model ones. You know, as I can tell from your knowledgeable reply, that the older model revolvers were always carried with empty chamber on hammer.

Thanks Bisley


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Actually, there are some pistols that may not be drop safe even if they have a mechanical, external safety. It is true that most pistols do now incorporate a firing pin block of some type that locks the firing pin in position and prevents movement until the trigger action releases it. But Series 70 model 1911 pistols do not have a firing pin block. Many new Springfield Armory pistols are Series 70s.

In the absence of a firing pin block, dropping a pistol muzzle down can result in enough acceleration of the firing pin to ignite the primer of a chambered round, even if the hammer is cocked and locked. Low mass titanium firing pins and extra strength firing pin springs can mitigate against this possibility.


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

Always a good idea to go with the gun that fits your hand best. You will shoot it more often and be better with it.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello and welcome from AZ!


----------



## tiz07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks Guys!!! For my first gun i wanted a higher caliber semi-auto. But my plan in the future is to get a S&W 686. But thats quite some time from now.


----------

